# Hard Drive makes click noise the pc freezes



## idcool (Dec 6, 2005)

My PC spec to start with:

AMD 3200 2.2ghz
Asus A7N8Xe Deluxe mobo 
ATI Radeon 9800 pro with arctic cooler
Crucial 512mb ram
Hard drive Hitachi 40Gb
Win Power 400w Psu which came with case.

if you need more info then ask.

The problem im having is when im playing games. There isnt any particular part when this happens or any particular game(and i have updated the drivers and everything). Well when im playing the hard drive will make a click noise like its turned off. Then the pc will freeze.

Is this related to the PSU? the hard drive? or the grpahics card taking too much juice somehow. 

i think it may be the PSU but if its the hard drive then id buy a new one.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

d/l the hardrive manufacturers diognostic utility and run it,if you have anything on the drive you don't want to lose back it up,clicking usually indicates it is on it's way out


----------

